# Website Crawler



## lajilla (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo in die Runde. Ich suche einen aktuellen Webseiten Crawler, der mir eine XML Datei (für das gesamte Projekt) erstellt. So wie das der GSite Crawler macht, nur ist der leider veraltet und wird nicht mehr gewartet. Kennt jemand ein solches Produkt? Kann auch kostenpflichtig sein. Hab leider bei Google nicht das richtige gefunden. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juli 2010)

Moin,

hier sollte etwas dabei sein für dich 
http://code.google.com/p/sitemap-generators/wiki/SitemapGenerators


----------



## lajilla (28. Juli 2010)

Danke, schau ich mir mal an.


----------

